# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  fιcher lovebirds

## papagalos

γεια σας εχω παραγγηλει fιcher lovebirds και θελω να μου πειτε πληροφοριες για την αναπαραγωγη τους, την διατροφη τους , την φροντιδα τους κλπ γιατι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που παιρνω lovebirds και δεν ξερω τιποτα

----------


## mpikis

Μαν είναι το αγαπημένο μου love....!!!Πόσο χρονών είναι το πουλάκι?ημερό?σε τι κλουβί θα τό βάλείς???είναι ιδιο στη διατροφικές συνηθείες με όλους τους παπαγάλους...ποοσ χρόνο σκοπεέυεις να διαθέσεις???είναι αγαπησίαρικα πουλία και θέλουν παρέα...είτε δική σου είτε ακόμα καλυτερα(άριστα)..τη συντροφία ενός ιδίου είδους...

----------


## papagalos

δεν τα εχω ακομη αλλα τα περιμενω σε καμια 10αρια μερες
οσο για το κλουβι ειναι μεγαλο περιπου 1μ υψος 50 cm πλατος και μηκος

----------


## papagalos

καποια πληροφορια;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Lucky Witch

Συγνώμη...δηλαδή θες να μας πεις ότι τα παρήγγειλες πρώτα,χωρίς να ξέρεις απολύτως τίποτα γι αυτά?
Για πιο λόγο?Πληροφορίες θα βρεις αρκεί να ψάξεις στο φορουμ.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Εαν κάνεις τον κόπο και μπεις στην κατηγορία μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι και μετά στις κατηγορίες Διατροφή, Φροντίδα, Υγεία - Ασθένειες - Τραυματισμοί, Εκπαίδευση, Και όλα τα υπόλοιπα! θα βρεις στην κυριολεξία ένα ΤΟΝΟ απο πληροφορίες για τα lovebirds.. κανε εναν κόπο και ψάξε και αν δεν βρεις κατι συγκεκριμένο που θες ρώτα.

----------


## mpikis

Nikol δε καταλαβαίνω..ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα??? παρήγγειλε του παπαγάλους που του αρέσουν..και πριν έρθουν... προσπαθεί να μάθει πράγματα γι αυτούς....ΜΗ πέρνουμε το κόσμο απο τα μούτρα..και στη τελικη παπαγάλακι είναι...καλη διατροφη...μεγαλο κλουβι..και αχολία μαζι του και είνια ευτυχισμένο...Δηλαδη οσοι αγοραζαμε απο πετ σοπ παλία μουλία ξεραμε τα πάντα πριν τα αγορασουμε?????????

----------


## Lucky Witch

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ΔΕΝ μου αρέσει να παίρνει κάποιος ζώο πριν μάθει έστω και τα βασικά γι αυτό.
Και να εγώ τουλάχιστον όταν είχα πάρει τα πρώτα μου budgie παλιά είχα φροντίσει με τον πατέρα μου να μάθουμε για την φροντίδα τους απαραίτητα.
Επίσης ο αγαπητός παπαγάλος θα έπρεπε να κάνει τον κόπο να ψάξει λιγάκι και στο φορουμ.

----------


## mpikis

Πάλι δε καταλαβαίνω...κι εμένα μπορεί να μη μου αρέσει το κόκκινο..αν πάρει κάποιος κόκκινο παπαγάλο θα του μιλήσω απότομα???Κι εγώ βαριέμαι να διαβάζω τα κατεβατά που γράφουν διάφοροι και τα copy paste.. όλα αυτά μια επίδειξη γνώσεων...μου προκαλεί γέλιο..και εννοειται δε τα διαβαζω..θέλω να ασχοληθω όχι να με πιασει πονοκέφαλος...οπότε κι ο φίλος μας απο τη κυπρο θέλει απλα και βατά λόγια..ωραια πουλάκια φωναζουν πολυ..καλο το κλουβι..ααα βγαλε φωτογραφιες να τα δουμε..αν υπαρξει προβλημα μίλαμε..είνια απλά τα πραγματα...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Δεν του μίλησα απότομα,ίσα ίσα πολύ χαλαρά και του έκανα μια ερώτηση.
Τώρα αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους αυτό,πρόβλημά τους.
Καμία επίδειξη γνώσεων δεν θεωρώ αυτό που κάνουν αυτοί που έγραψαν τα άρθρα,και άλλωστε γι αυτό υπάρχει το υποφορουμ με τα είδη και τις ράτσες.
Για να γράφονται άρθρα με μπόλικες πληροφορίες.

----------


## mpikis

Ήταν απότομο...και για μέλος που έχει γράψει 600 μηνύματα σε κάποιο με 60.... υπάρχει μια διαφορά...Anyway δε με νοιάζει...PEACE!
Όσο για τα άρθρα.. επειδή έχω κάνει πολλές εργασίες καλό είναι να αναγράφεται και η πηγή..αυτό το βρήκα απο εκει ρε φίλε..δε κανω τον ξερόλα...Αστο ας ασχοληθούμε τα με τα γλυκα πατουσακια των παπαγάλων μας...

----------


## xXx

το θέμα και γενικότερα το φόρουμ δεν είναι χώρος προσωπικών αντιπαραθέσεων....σας παρακαλώ μην καταστρέφετε τα θέματα..!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Βασίλη καμία προσωπική αντιπαράθεση με κανέναν,απλά μία επισήμανση έκανα.

----------


## ramiro

καλησπερα και σε σενα..καλως ηρθες στο κλαμπ των fisher!λοιπον εμεις αυτο που μπορουμε να σου πουμε με βαση τα δικα μας lovebird fisher ειναι καταρχην υπερκινητικα θελουν να σκιζουν με το ραμφος τους πραγματα γενικα θελουν πολλα παιχνιδια στο κλουβι τους...αυτα τα λιγα προς το παρον οταν σου ερθουν με το καλο περιμενουμε foto...

----------


## Vogias

Επίσης να σου πω πως είναι ιδιαίτερα φονακλαδικα και αυτό ίσως στην αρχή να σε ενοχλεί αλλα μετά θα το συνιθησεις!Υπερκινητικα και κουκλακια πιστεύω θα τα λατρεψεις!!!έχω κι εγω fishers και τα δικά μου έχουν γονιμοποιηθεί με επιτυχία!επειδή γράφω απο κινητο όμως, δεν μπορώ να γράψω πολλα!μόλις πάω στο pc θα γράψω μερικά πραγματάκια απο την προσωπική μου εμπειρία!!
Αυτά προς το παρόν :Big Grin:

----------


## papagalos

πεστε μου και κατι για την αναπαραγωγη και την διατροφη τους

----------


## Vogias

Αν έχεις πάρει όντως ζευγάρι και τους προσφέρεις λίγο χώρο και είναι ενήλικα, δηλαδή πάνω από 9 μηνών (τουλάχιστον) και προσαρμοστούν καλά στο νέο τους χώρο, τους βάλεις μια φωλιά σαν αυτήν http://alpinelofts.net/images/website_280.jpg ή σαν αυτή http://www.parrotfeather.com/images/...nesting001.jpg και υλικό για να κάνουν φωλιά τότε κάποια στιγμή θα πετύχεις αναπαραγωγή σίγουρα!!!Το υλικό για την φωλιά πρέπει να είναι σκληρό δηλαδή μπορείς να βάλεις από ροκανίδια μέχρι κομματάκια από χαρτόνι ή και χαρτί!Το καλύτερο όλων πιστεύω και αυτό που κάνω εγώ, είναι να βρεις έναν φοίνικα να κόψεις μερικά φύλα (κατά προτίμηση ξερά) να τα βράσεις καλά με νερό και ξύδι και μετά μόλις στεγνώσουν καλά, τα κρεμάς ψηλά στο κλουβί και πάνε και τα παίρνουν όταν έρθει η ώρα τους!!!Εμένα το ζευγάρι μου πλέον, τους τα δίνω με το χέρι μου τα φύλα του φοίνικα γιατί έχουν μάθει!!!Αυτά πάρα πολύ περιληπτικά αφορούν την αναπαραγωγή από την δική μου εμπειρία!Σίγουρα κάποια πράγματα θα έχω ξεχάσει αλλά και κάποια άλλα σίγουρα δεν τα γνωρίζω!!!

Βασικό ρόλο παίζει και η διατροφή!Μπορείς να ταΐσεις σπόρους κατά προτίμηση συσκευασμένους(είναι πιο καλής ποιότητας) και όχι χύμα, κεχρί(τα δικά μου το λατρεύουν),φρούτα, λαχανικά, αυγό σφιχτό (ειδικά όταν υπάρχει νεοσσός που ταΐζετε από τους γονείς) και διάφορα παστελάκια!!!Επίσης βασικό είναι και το ασβέστιο!Οπότε σουπιοκόκκαλα, mineral block και πλάκες ασβεστίου είναι απαραίτητες (ειδικά όταν η μαμά κάνει αυγά)!!!Εγώ προσωπικά βάζω και πολυβιταμίνες στο νερό των πουλιών σε μορφή σταγόνας!!! 

Αυτά τα ολίγα !!!
Αν θυμηθώ ή μάθω κάτι επιπλέον θα ξαναγράψω!!!

----------


## papagalos

ευχαριστω

----------


## papagalos

οσο για παιχνιδια να βαλω πολλα αν ναι τι ειδους;

----------


## ramiro

ευχαριστουμε πολυ vogia, αυτα που εγραψες ειναι χρησιμα και για τα δικα μας fisher....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> οσο για παιχνιδια να βαλω πολλα αν ναι τι ειδους;


*Αυτό δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε εμείς.Όταν έχουμε παπαγάλους τους δίνουμε διάφορα παιχνίδια από διαφορετικά υλικά.Μετά θα δεις τι προτιμούν να δαγκώνουν ,ξύλο,πλαστικό χαρτί κλπ.Με μια αναζήτηση θα βρεις αρκετά πράγματα τόσο εδώ όσο και στο διαδύκτιο.Πχ στις κονούρες όπως ο δικός μου εκτός των παραπάνω υλικών λατρεύει τα πάσης φύσεως κουδουνάκια.* :Party0024:  :Anim 18:

----------


## papagalos

επιδη ειναι ζευγαρι που θα παρω να μην τους παρω πολλα παιχνιδια;

----------


## nuntius

*Παπαγάλος, νομίζω πιο πολύ είναι θέμα του πόσα χωράει το κλουβί σου ώστε να τα κρατάς πάντα δραστήρια κ να μην βαριούνται!!!
Παιδιά να κάνω κ μια ερώτηση παρεμπιπτόντως; Τα ξύλινα παιχνίδια από πλευρά βαφών είναι ασφαλή; Πήρα 3-4 και πήγα να τα πλύνω λίγο κ ξεβάφουν τα ξύλα με το νερό... αν το πουλί τα δαγκώνει κ τα αγγίζει με την γλώσσα του δεν κινδυνεύει από τις μπογιές και τις χρωστικές;
*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> *Παπαγάλος, νομίζω πιο πολύ είναι θέμα του πόσα χωράει το κλουβί σου ώστε να τα κρατάς πάντα δραστήρια κ να μην βαριούνται!!!
> Παιδιά να κάνω κ μια ερώτηση παρεμπιπτόντως; Τα ξύλινα παιχνίδια από πλευρά βαφών είναι ασφαλή; Πήρα 3-4 και πήγα να τα πλύνω λίγο κ ξεβάφουν τα ξύλα με το νερό... αν το πουλί τα δαγκώνει κ τα αγγίζει με την γλώσσα του δεν κινδυνεύει από τις μπογιές και τις χρωστικές;
> *


*όχι μια χαρά είναι για το λόγο αυτό ξεβάφουν γιατί δεν έχουν μέσα επικίνδυνα υλικά αλλά είναι σκέτο νερόχρωμα.*

----------


## papagalos

το κλουβι χωραει παρα πολλα 
μου εχει πει ο ανθρωπος που θα τα παρω οτι θα τα εχω μεχρι την πεμπτη!!!!!!!!

----------

